# Sierra Drill Bit Size



## gerryr

When I made my first Sierras, I dutifully followed the instructions about what drill bit to use, 27/64".  I was never pleased with it because the hole was just way too big for the tube.  After I got my giant set of HF drill bits, I measured the Sierra tube and discovered that the "Z" drill bit is about as perfect for the Sierra as you can get.  I also don't have to use as much epoxy when glueing the tubes in.


----------



## Dario

Gerry,

Thanks for sharing.

FYI, I only have a drill bit set in 64th of an inch increment.  Using Gorilla Glue takes care of any "gaps" []


----------



## reed43

I also use the Z bit for the bottom barrel on the Jr statesman V2.


----------



## gerryr

Dario, grab that 20% off coupon and go get the set from HF, it's worth the money.

Reed, I'll have to try that on my next one.


----------



## alamocdc

Thanks, Gerry. While I've not had any problems using the prescribed bit, I have a "Z" and will give it a go.


----------



## Pipes

I use the one Berea sells with 0 problems !! Thou IF and well when I buy bits again I will buy them from AZ imo they sell the best drill bit I personaly ever owneed !!!!





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Dario, grab that 20% off coupon and go get the set from HF, it's worth the money.
> 
> Reed, I'll have to try that on my next one.



I noticed in the latest CS catalog, hidden near the back, they now offer a large drill set at a reasonable price.


----------



## Rifleman1776

BTW, thanks for sharing that, Gerry.
Now, is this where I repeat my rant about wierdo drill sizes? [:0]


----------



## mick

Insert rant Frank...I may join you!


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Insert rant Frank...I may join you!



I may be ranted out on this subject. As long as we keep buying kits with weirdo drill sizes and keep buying the weirdo drills at inflated prices, they will keep designing those kits that way. Oh, well. You got a mini rant. []


----------



## johncrane

I agree with you Rifleman' we have the short end of stick when buying kits.  I also think 27/64 for the JR statesman is a bit loose its o'k if your painting the tubes.


----------



## Rifleman1776

What is the diameter of a 'Z' drill bit? In hundredths of inches please.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Z = .4130"


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> <br />Z = .4130"



Thanks, now I can go through my stash of unmarked bits and see if I have one, or close.


----------



## Pipes

Ive got more drill bits than Carter has little liver pills ! Those old enough have heard that one !! I LOVE Bills at AZ and I have the HF set and a DeWalt set and someone got me a small Makita set and all my Dads left overs he had !! Long as I own my Drill Dr it don't reall matter what kiind they are as long as you use a SHARP one IMHO !!Thou I do split all my bits they seem to walk less .That a great feature on a Drill Dr you can turn ANY reg biut into a split bit in a few seconds !! So those HF bits are about as good as any as long as you can sharpen them !!! all is IMHO only now ....I  have been using the HF for Sierras of late and its just fine also at the size the kits calls for not to lose IMO ONLY NOW





http://affordablepipes.com/ 


O Bills at AZ still stay sharper longer IMO ....


----------

